# Looking



## 1Richard (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi All,

I am looking for work in the UAE. I have a Degree in Chemical Engineering and would like to work in the Oil Industry. Any ideas how to progress with employment in this area would be very helpful.

Thanks,

Rich


----------

